# It's about time I post some pics.



## ChrisN (Nov 10, 2013)

It's been quite a while since I posted pics of my pens. So, I thought I'd do a pic dump today.;)

Maple burl, blackwood, and aluminum on a Black Ti long click. (Thanks to ripjack for the thin wood.:D)


 

Here's the pen I made for ripjack to trade for the thin wood. It's a Black Ti Polaris, and the blank is as old as I am!




The next two pens are made from the same two blanks. I stacked them, cut them with a scroll saw, and glued the pieces back together. I end up with two blanks that are inverse of each other. The first, a Ti Gold/Platinum Cigar, has aluminum between the joints.



The second, a Black Ti slimline, is just glue in the joints.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 10, 2013)

More pics:

Walnut on a Black Ti/Ti Gold cigar



My first two custom twist pens. (Well, the first two that work correctly and look good:rolleyes-30:)
Both are made of Corian.



A full-sized Gentleman's fountain pen with curly Koa. Wow, these things are big!


 
A Panache pen. I'm not sure what kind of wood is on it, but it smelled good while turning it.:) I gave this guy a matte finish by using steel wool on CA.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 10, 2013)

Another pic of the Panache resting on my new stand:




Now this one's cool: A rhodium Gentleman's fountain pen with a Frost Opal FX blank by Mike Shue. This thing looks amazing! Pics cannot show it all! Depending on the lighting, it looks anywhere from blue to purple to teal, with flashes of those colors plus red showing at times. It's also the most expensive and most brittle/chippy pen blank I've turned. Needless to say, the pucker factor was quite high!:)




Here's a kit that just came out: it's called a Hymark. It fits Sharpie markers, highlighters, and several pen styles. I'm not sure what wood I used on it, but the scent was quite... peculiar.;)




This one's a black Ti clicker with a blank from Jonathan Brooks. He makes very nice blanks, and it's quite impressive.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 10, 2013)

And last, but not least:

Here's a Black Ti/Ti Gold Cigar pen. This has a spalted oak blank on it that I got off of ebay. I soaked the finish turned barrels in BLO for a day, and let them dry for two days. I then coated the barrels with CA and polished them.


 


This guy is a Black Ti/Platinum Cigar with some FBE on it. This stuff is a pain to turn! I soaked it with thin CA when I got close to the bushings, turned the CA off and turned the barrels down a bit. I repeated this until I was close enough to sand the rest of the way. A sharp skew helps, too.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 10, 2013)

I really like the cigar pen with the inverse cut outs...Very nice looking pens!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Those look great Chris. & I love mine!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't wait to see the bocote one turned.....that had some amazing figure in it.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 11, 2013)

ChrisN said:


> The next two pens are made from the same two blanks. I stacked them, cut them with a scroll saw, and glued the pieces back together. I end up with two blanks that are inverse of each other. The first, a Ti Gold/Platinum Cigar, has aluminum between the joints.
> View attachment 34536
> The second, a Black Ti slimline, is just glue in the joints.
> View attachment 34537



I don't understand how you did those but they are awesome!!! That aluminum is awesome!!...I think I'm in love (with those pens, of course).

Just having a hard time visualizing how you stacked and cut it.


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 11, 2013)

I stacked the two blanks and cut them vertically.


```
__                               _    _
|__| < Blank 1    After cutting: |_|  |_|
|__| < Blank 2                   |_|  |_|
```

If you can understand my crude artwork. :D


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 11, 2013)

ChrisN said:


> I stacked the two blanks and cut them vertically.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Haha...I'm still trying to visualize it. So you stacked them on top of each other and glued them together with a piece of aluminum in between? You cut in half, the cut curves out of it with scroll saw?


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 12, 2013)

No, no, you're all confused. :D Here, try this link: http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/SwirlingSegments.pdf That's what I did.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 12, 2013)

Haha! I was close! Thankyou! You know the thickness of the aluminum you used?


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 12, 2013)

Txs for the link. I sure want to try this on pens and some calls.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 12, 2013)

A great looking batch of writing instruments!
Keep em coming.

Les


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 12, 2013)

My aluminum (in the joints) is from a roll of flashing I got at Lowe's. The aluminum on the long click is 1/8" thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2013)

WOW! Those cuts look amazing, I think I found my next experiment in the shop


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and likes, guys!


----------

